# My winegarden



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks to Rich, here is my wine garden. 18 Black Currant trees that so far all survived well so hopefully in 2-3 years will be supplying my Currant wine consumption. They are all flowering very strong this year so all looks good!


----------



## vcasey (Apr 10, 2010)

Looks great - I'm glad to see spring up there!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 10, 2010)

They look great Wade, and a lot less for me to worry about taking care of! I forgot to mention that a huge pine tree fell down and flattened the trellis where the currants were last year, so you saved their lives Wade! Pretty cool huh?


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 10, 2010)

happy for you...i found out last week that it is legal for me to grow up here in nh....so i have to get me some


----------



## grapeman (Apr 10, 2010)

I think you can grow them Al, but they have a list of approved dealers that sell approved resistant varieties.
http://www.nh.gov/agric/documents/ribes.pdf


Wade has Prince Consort and Titania- both WPBR resistant.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 10, 2010)

I saved their lives and soon they will be saving my bank account! Fair deal!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2010)

Sounds pretty good. We had red currents when I was growing up and we always made jelly out of them.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

That sounds good, i have never tried Red Currants but I did see some small packages of them lats year at the grocery store for the first time in my life but they were *expensive*.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Hey Wade, I want a refund.



I was just cleaning up a bit of the mess from the fallen pine tree and repairing the trellis. What do you suppose I found there? Dozens ofCURRANTS GROWING!!!!!!!! Mostly the Titania! Remember we saw some that looked like seedlings? Well they grew! Hey AL............


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

_*YOU*_ want a refund! I came up there to grab all you had and low and behold you were holding out on me! You better ship those over here next day air or Ill drive up there with more bottles of wine for you!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

_*YOU*_ want a refund! I came up there to grab all you had and low and behold you were holding out on me! You better ship those over here next day air or Ill drive up there with more bottles of wine for you!



When they get a little bigger Ill make another trip!


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 11, 2010)

The black currents look great, Wade. But it also looks like you're growing cars!



When my place looks like that it's because all the teenagers and their friends are home!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Neighbor having a party. I usually supply them with some alc.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 11, 2010)

When we were loading them in the back end of your truck, we dropped a branch on the ground. Today I saw it starting to grow so I picked it up, figuring it was just a twig that had budded out. It had already rooted a mass of roots bigger than my spread hand, so I planted it at the end of a row of grapes. Some of the ones growing where I had them were side branches that had layered roots, that we had missed. There are dozens if not hundreds of tiny ones 6-10 inches tall. They certainly come up easier than the ones we dug. Just a little pull and they come right up now. Maybe I should pot them so I don't kill them with roundup when I plant grapes where the currants were.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Pot them, this way when I come up there next year to get them it will be much easier!


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 11, 2010)

hahahahahhaha....hey, i want those vines...  but i dont see myself breaking away this spring or summer...so Wade you r gonna have to keep telling me what i am missing


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

Once I get a batch again Ill send you a bottle.


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 11, 2010)

looking forward to a nice trade w you


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2010)

I already owe you a bottle!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 21, 2010)

Rich, for the currants, is it ok to fertilize the yard with like Scotts lawn products and if I were to want to use some weak control how far should I stay from the bushes? My yard is not doing good this year at all and I really didnt want to water the lawn but I believe Im going to have to or I will probably lose the whole lawn, its very very dry this year and the ants are starting to try and take over along with weeds! The Currants are doing great though and Im definetly going to transplant 3 Elderberry this fall when they go doramnt, maybe more but these are in an area where nobody cares and hoepfully I can find some more.


----------



## grapeman (Apr 22, 2010)

Wade you can use lawn products, butsome contain 2-4D herbicide and it will kill or stunt grapes. The currants should be OK though- I don't think it bothers them. I thought it kept raining there this spring? 






......why would you want some weak control Wade?


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2010)

We have finally had some decent rain and weather here for the past few weeks and the bushes have really come along. I think Ill have a decent crop this year considering its the first year after a harsh move. Here are some pics of the berries that are growing on most of the plants with the exception of a couple bushes that are just too young but even they are trying to produce. And then a pic of my wifes bush that really is doing great this year.


----------



## grapeman (May 9, 2010)

You will really see a difference when you pick the two kinds Wade. The Titania are almost the size of marbles and the Prince Consort are more like wild blueberries. 


Very nice <STRIKE>bush</STRIKE> shrub your wife has. That just sounded wrong..........


----------



## ibglowin (May 9, 2010)

Good redaction!


----------



## Wade E (May 9, 2010)

After also posting that on my forum I rephrased it!  There are many bushes there that arent labeled as you remember so now at least with the ones producing this year ill be able to label them better as after loading the truck I kind of forgot which were which to a point but believe I spread them out nicely just to make sure they pollinated each other cause if I recall 1 is self pollinating and one needs the other correct?


----------



## Waldo (May 9, 2010)

appleman said:


> You will really see a difference when you pick the two kinds Wade. The Titania are almost the size of marbles and the Prince Consort are more like wild blueberries.
> 
> 
> Very nice <STRIKE>bush</STRIKE> shrub your wife has. That just sounded wrong..........












BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2010)

The currants are doing great! They are at 12 brix right now as I just 
checked 2 with my new refractometer I bought a few months back.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 14, 2010)

I decided to not go where others went,,Dang its killing me to behave. All I can say Wade are the pictures look great!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 14, 2010)

You!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You been there and beyond and cant find your way back!


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW..THATS AFTER ONLY ONE SEASON IN THE GROUND BEFORE THIS ONE..IMPRESSIVE...


----------



## gaudet (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been wondering how they would grow down south. Might just have to get a bush or two....... Can I say bush???


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes, but you need to be specific. Are you talking Bush 41 or Bush 43?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Wade just has a high fertilizer count! I am sure he's out there talking to them evey night also. You don't wanna know the stories he's telling them.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Dan, are you saying he is full of "organic fertilizer"?


Al, those weretwo or three years old before Wade got them-I forget right now. Some of them were almost 4 feet high when we dug them- the Titania variety. The others were about 2.5-3 feet high.


Yes, Gaudet, you can say bush as long as you don't use it in a sentence like Wade did.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 15, 2010)

Plants are looking great wade. Your wife's b...er uh shrub is looking mighty fine too


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

I think Im going to have to pick very shortly, the fruit is starting to all fall off now! Ill have to check the brix later but if the bush i even lightly bumped the currants fall right off and even by them selves. I think its time to cook some burgs to make room for the berries!


----------



## grapeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds like at least some are ready Wade!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 25, 2010)

There are a few that are still red but most are as black as midnight and they are tasty now, my daughter is already starting to pick them!


----------

